

Ask HN: Describe your ideal ecommerce host - lemma

What features/pricing would your ideal ecommerce host offer? I'm not sure existing options are getting this right, but I'm curious what everyone else thinks.
======
lemma
To start the discussion, from my view current offerings have some combination
of the following drawbacks:

\- Hosted solutions seem too simplistic/limited, whereas self-hosted solutions
tend to be overly complex

\- Complex pricing (almost universally)

I'm wondering if there would be interest in something aimed at people who know
what they are doing, but at the same time don't want to code everything from
scratch.

